# Loose lead v Retractable lead



## Haribo (Jul 9, 2013)

We have recently (6 weeks) rescued a 6 year old springer spaniel, On the first few walks we realised he pulls badly and is not great with other dogs. Sometimes he will sniff then move on but occasionally will snap and go for the other dogs neck 

We have been going to dog classes which he has been great at, and we also have a 1-1 dog behaviorist who has advised us to get rid of the retractable (flexi comfort 3 L) as this has given him too much freedom too early and walk him using a long loose line to practice recall. When we meetup with the behaviorist he throws the long lead down and gets us to walk away from him etc and to be fair my dog is starting to respond, but again this morning he went for another spaniel and I feel I dont have full control with a long line....

I know trainers hate the retractable leads but I cant see the difference between them and a long line other than I have less control with the loose line... 

Does anyone have thoughts on what has worked better for you and your dogs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

I fined flexi's are the best and offer more controll then a long line! They tangle less and offer more freedom the dog. They are also lighter so dogs who are anxious meeting other dogs will often feel more confident and less flighty on them.

Flexis offer more comfert and controll because of the locking systerm I all ways choose one that is larger then my dogs recomended size I have 20kg one for a nearl 15KG dog.

They are good but some trainers are just snobby!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Flexi leads are heavier than long lines of course as they are attached to a box. 

Also, the reason dogs pull on them is that they are always taut, that is how they have been designed so the dog feels constant pressure.

Using a long line is a skill which needs to be developed and long lines are far more versatile than flexi leads.

You can make them out of the material of your choice
You can make them as long or short as you like
A dog can drag the line
It can be let out and reeled in as appropriate


Many people, like myself, see far more cons than pros in flexileads.

At the end of the day you need to sit down with your trainer and discuss how you feel and do what you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of Flexi leashes at all. I use one from time to time but only in certain areas. I would never ever use on by a road or in a busy area and where possible would avoid having my dog interact with others while on a flexi. Or with a dog on a flexi.

I disagree that Flexis offer more control than a long line, used correctly a long line offers FAR more control imo and there are benefits to it that the extending ones just don't have. 
I can drop the long line if my dog is playing with another dog, can't really do that with a Flexi. 
Long line doesn't have a braking mechanism prone to failing at the worst possible moment. 
Long line isn't made of cheese wire that causes horrendous pain when wrapped around a limb and pulled tight (if you must use an extending leash please, please go with the tape one rather than the cord!). 
Much easier to reel a dog in on a long line.


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

_Loose lead v Retractable lead_

They do two different jobs.

The flexi lead is just to let the dog have a bit more freedom while being on the lead.
I don't like them for fast or bigger dogs because they can suddenly run forward and jerk their necks/your shoulder. They're ok for smaller dogs as long as they're not too near the road. I use one for my old collie who's got dementia and needs to stay on the lead most of the time. I wouldn't use it for my younger collies for the reasons above. The bulky handle doesn't lend itself to training.

The loose lead is usually used as a training lead for recalls. Again they can suddenly pull forward and jerk and pull through your hands, causing burns, so they're best attached to a harness and you constantly let out/take up the lead so that there's not too much dangling loose. That's quite an art in itself, keeping it only just loose! They're also useful for letting your dog run with it dangling behind him for recalls, so that you just pick up the end if he doesn't come back immediately. I love long leads for training, but you've got to use them properly.

If I had a dog who was snapping at other dogs, I would use a headcollar, of which there are many types available and an ordinary lead. I prefer a Gencon for general pulling or a Halti if he reacts to other dogs.


----------



## Haribo (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies 

I definitely want to persevere with the long line which at the moment is a 10m. The trainer drops the line to allow him to interact when a dog approaches and he is always fine but when we walk him and he snaps, I'm terrified he hurts another dog so I'm wary of giving him freedom.

I also know how painfull the leads can be as I got a big burn on my leg when he tried running a few weeks ago!!


----------



## Haribo (Jul 9, 2013)

I have tried a gentle leader on him but he absolutely hates it, when its on he basically claws at his face until its removed. Again its probably something we need to persevere with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Flexi leads are heavier than long lines of course as they are attached to a box.
> 
> Also, the reason dogs pull on them is that they are always taut, that is how they have been designed so the dog feels constant pressure.
> 
> ...


Actually their lighter! For the dog!

Longlines are much heavier and tangle more easily.
I certainly found when using one my dog would all ways take flight at the sight of another she is very good now she is on a flexi and is much happier with dogs approaching her.

Flex's are great as long as you have some commen sense when using them ie

buy a bigger size up to ensure safety. 
Get ones with a stronger cord for bigger dogs.
My flexi comfert is as light as feather yet strong as an ox!
I never let my dog run out in greeting other dogs she is only allowed the full length when the path/field is clear)
If used correctly their great but many people buy fakes or just don't know how to use one propperly.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Jean Donaldson has a good video on introducing a head collar Jean Donaldson gets conditioned emotional response while fitting Gentle Leader - YouTube

Mine makes it very clear he is NOT happy wearing a head collar despite my efforts to desensitize him to one and make it a good thing. I've given up with it now, if he feels that uncomfortable in one then I won't force the issue. My last dog accepted one no problem with that sort of method though, he was also muzzle trained that way.

You should never use a head collar with a long line or flexi though.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

I prefer Flexi leads but everyone's individual preferences differ.
Both our two have Flexi leads, the retractable tape type not the retractable cord ones, we find they work well for our two.
And I would recommend only the 'Flexi' brand as these have been very strong for our two and have lasted extremely well, so they definitely are good value for money.
In my online store I stock both loose leads and retractable ones too.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Prowl said:


> Actually their lighter! For the dog!
> 
> *Really? I am afraid the laws of physics tell me that a flexi lead attached to a box weighs more than all my long lines.
> 
> ...


You have a spaniel, what would the weight of a flexilead be for a bull mastiff?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> You have a spaniel, what would the weight of a flexilead be for a bull mastiff?


This. I have both a Flexi for small dogs (it came with Spen) and one for dogs up to 75kg (I know, bit of overkill for a 32kg dog there lol) and there is a HUGE difference between the two. The small one is a hell of a lot lighter and more comfortable to use, the giant one is heavy and bulky and very uncomfortable to hold for long periods. I use the bigger one by the way, the other is not strong enough to actually walk Spen on.

I don't see how a flexi is lighter than a long line for the dog. My flexi and long line weigh roughly the same, the clip is more or less the same size on each and it's not like my dog is carrying the damn thing anyway, I get that job.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> You have a spaniel, what would the weight of a flexilead be for a bull mastiff?


Depends how much the mastiff weighs doesn't it?

Is any lead strong enough for a Mastiff?? The official flexi website has all the measurements and weights.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Prowl said:


> Longlines are much heavier and tangle more easily. *I have a great waterproof longline which doesn't absorb water and so gain weight nor does it tangle. It is also bright red so that it is obvious where it lies all the time.It is heavier than my material longline but is 15m long as opposed to 8m.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Prowl said:


> Depends how much the mastiff weighs doesn't it?
> 
> Is any lead strong enough for a Mastiff?? The official flexi website has all the measurements and weights.


Well as plenty of Mastiffs are walked on a lead one would hope so............

unless of course you know different?


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I prefer a flexi as I'm not co-ordinated enough for a long line, I tried it and there's just no way I was going to manage it, even with practise, but I'd imagine for most people it's worth sticking at for a bit.

I work on not pulling separately though - I carry the flexi lead with him on a normal lead and stick the flexi on where I would let him off if he was better trained and then swap them back over if I want him back on a lead.

Oh and I've got the biggest flexi I could find, which does up to 75kg (he's about half that, but I didn't want to be near a weight threshold) and it is quite heavy and not the easiest thing to lug about with you, just to throw that in there. I mean it's lighter than you'd think it would be, but not light enough to actually be comfy...it's not heavy on the dog though, I'm holding it? lol


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

If I had a dog who snapped at other dogs when they came closer, I'd be more inclined to have him on a shorter standard lead and maybe use a headcollar like a gencon to control the pulling. Get him past other dogs like this then when its a longer quiet stretch switch to a flexi lead either on a harness or a collar.
They have their place - I use one on my retriever Amber at the moment as the farmer is leaving out cow body bits on his land and she has found her way in more than once carrying out legs. To be fair to Amber, she does it in a proper gundog fashion and carries them back to us undamaged. She needs it for that stretch of the field then she can be off lead apart from if a dog turns up.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tabulahrasa said:


> I prefer a flexi as I'm not co-ordinated enough for a long line, I tried it and there's just no way I was going to manage it, even with practise, but I'd imagine for most people it's worth sticking at for a bit.
> 
> I work on not pulling separately though - I carry the flexi lead with him on a normal lead and stick the flexi on where I would let him off if he was better trained and then swap them back over if I want him back on a lead.
> 
> Oh and I've got the biggest flexi I could find, which does up to 75kg (he's about half that, but I didn't want to be near a weight threshold) and it is quite heavy and not the easiest thing to lug about with you, just to throw that in there. I mean it's lighter than you'd think it would be, but not light enough to actually be comfy...it's not heavy on the dog though, I'm holding it? lol


I haven't tried a flexi on large dogs so don't know but isn't it difficult to hold if a dog pulls or lunges? I always imagine the handle flying out of my hand? Not a criticism - genuine question!

As for weight....my longline weighs 750g and my shorter one 350g (when dry, the short one is material!) but I don't think once your dog weighs about 48kg that weight is as important a consideration. I don't want undue stress on Kilo but the worst case is he drags 750g (which he seems not to notice) and the best case is I have a significant amount of it looped up in my hand anyway so he isn't dragging the whole thing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

All the ones I have used are very light even the one for the staffie I walk is very light despite being for a strong dog.

I think with any lead if their not used correctly will be awkward for their owners but as whole I'm a flexi fan I have had training lines ones from pets at home and fined them much heavier and more awkward to take I around I use it witht he same respect I would a flexi lead but its not as easy if the dog is worked up or up set to take controll of as a flexi is.

I use a Comfort Flexi its very light even though its design is for 20kg though I have never taken a big dog out on a flexi so not sure how the differ in comfort I will have to take your words for it :>

After seeing a new post on a plus side flexis are better for your hand as they don't tighten around it when the dog pulls. If its a propper fit you can lock the lead from pulling out so the dog can't pull but obviously with a larger dog their probably going to pul you over anway if they yank the lead o.0''


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Prowl said:


> All the ones I have used are very light even the one for the staffie I walk is very light despite being for a strong dog.
> 
> I think with any lead if their not used correctly will be awkward for their owners but as whole I'm a flexi fan *I have had training lines ones from pets at home and fined them much heavier and more awkward to take I around I use it witht he same respect I would a flexi lead but its not as easy if the dog is worked up or up set to take controll of as a flexi is.*
> 
> I use a Comfort Flexi its very light even though its design is for 20kg though I have never taken a big dog out on a flexi so not sure how the differ in comfort I will have to take your words for it :>


Is a longline not easier? You can reel a dog in fairly swiftly, take control of it along the length of it with two hands etc but with the flex you can't grab the line and surely you need slack on the line to allow the mechanism to let the lead retract? I have no idea with big dogs about flexis TBH, only ever used them on small ones.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Prowl said:


> All the ones I have used are very light even the one for the staffie I walk is very light despite being for a strong dog.
> 
> I think with any lead if their not used correctly will be awkward for their owners but as whole I'm a flexi fan I have had training lines ones from pets at home and fined them much heavier and more awkward to take I around I use it witht he same respect I would a flexi lead but its not as easy if the dog is worked up or up set to take controll of as a flexi is.
> 
> ...


A dog can pull on ANY length of lead or none. 

And of course you should NEVER wind any lead around your hand!

So therefore a long line will not tighten around it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Prowl said:


> All the ones I have used are very light even the one for the staffie I walk is very light despite being for a strong dog.
> 
> I think with any lead if their not used correctly will be awkward for their owners but as whole I'm a flexi fan I have had training lines ones from pets at home and fined them much heavier and more awkward to take I around I use it witht he same respect I would a flexi lead but its not as easy if the dog is worked up or up set to take controll of as a flexi is.
> 
> ...


If that was my post I don't wrap it around my hand - I hold it looped in my right hand in general and have the left for any control if it's needed.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Dogless said:


> *I haven't tried a flexi on large dogs so don't know but isn't it difficult to hold if a dog pulls or lunges? I always imagine the handle flying out of my hand? Not a criticism - genuine question!*
> 
> As for weight....my longline weighs 750g and my shorter one 350g (when dry, the short one is material!) but I don't think once your dog weighs about 48kg that weight is as important a consideration. I don't want undue stress on Kilo but the worst case is he drags 750g (which he seems not to notice) and the best case is I have a significant amount of it looped up in my hand anyway so he isn't dragging the whole thing.


He doesn't really lunge or pull on it when it's out, yes to start with we had to get used to it and caught unaware it did fly out of my hand twice then, (I practised where I knew it was safe) but you work out what you can and can't do...but unless it was a completely tiny dog, I think that would be the case anyway.

If he's a fair distance away and he runs full speed, that would be an issue, but I reel him in if that looks likely to happen, I can hold him if I see it happening, but I have to brace, lol - close up it's not really any harder to hold him than he is normally. If he's 3 metres away and pounces on a daisy, well that's not an issue because he's got 5 more metres of lead, lol.

He doesn't usually get to the end of it though, unless there's a dog or a person to go and bounce at he doesn't really go that far away from me, ever, it's just for exploring at the side of the path, having a sniff in bushes and catching butterflies and for me to practise recall knowing that he can't harass anyone.

He does get offlead sometimes as well, either in a completely or fairly enclosed place, or when I'm pretty sure no-one's about either by myself or with someone who he is allowed to play with.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

We have a Flexi lead for one of my Rotties. When it's used, it's attached to his harness. I have to say I HATE it. It's very heavy to carry around, too big to fit into a normal size pocket, so all in all, it's used for emergencies, although Flint's recall is very good on the whole. There is always the risk of the mechanism failing too.

Personally I prefer a long-line, easier to wrap up and put in your pocket, lighter to carry (IMO) and much cheaper and NO risk of mechanical failure.

I think Flexi's do have their place. I used one many years ago on a very old, deaf and almost blind dog I had; it just kept her safe, and she "felt" as if I was right behind her whereas in reality she was sniffing all sorts of flora and fauna. Suited us both.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I haven't tried a flexi on large dogs so don't know but isn't it difficult to hold if a dog pulls or lunges? I always imagine the handle flying out of my hand? Not a criticism - genuine question!


I find it extremely difficult to hold Spencer if he lunges on the Flexi. Or even if he just pulls steadily for that matter. It's not that the handle goes flying out of my hand, it's that I feel horribly unbalanced. With a regular leash or long line I have both hands on the leash when I think Spen is likely to lunge or pull and sort of turn away from him slightly to brace myself for it and I can't do that with the Flexi. Even with the tape flexi it's not comfortable to hold the actual leash part. It's partly why I'm so picky about where I will use it.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

8tansox said:


> We have a Flexi lead for one of my Rotties. When it's used, it's attached to his harness. I have to say I HATE it. It's very heavy to carry around, too big to fit into a normal size pocket, so all in all, it's used for emergencies, although Flint's recall is very good on the whole. There is always the risk of the mechanism failing too.
> 
> *Personally I prefer a long-line, easier to wrap up and put in your pocket, lighter to carry (IMO) and much cheaper and NO risk of mechanical failure.*
> 
> I think Flexi's do have their place. I used one many years ago on a very old, deaf and almost blind dog I had; it just kept her safe, and she "felt" as if I was right behind her whereas in reality she was sniffing all sorts of flora and fauna. Suited us both.


That's why I tried that first, maybe I'll have another go at it sometime, but I tried a few times and it was like a bad slapstick comedy :biggrin5:

I don't really worry about it failing though because of where I'm using it - ok he might be a bit further away than I wanted if it failed, but I'd still have him and I could grab him and put on his other lead.

I don't use it on pavements or anything though, partly because I don't trust it quite, partly because I haven't given up on walking properly on a lead and partly because he seems to think the harness with it on short is actually some sort of pulling harness designed to drag me with him  lol. If you notice on my avatar picture, he's wearing a headcollar and a harness, because I only use the harness with the flexi, but it's no good for just walking with...though I'm starting to walk him on just a normal collar and lead more as he is starting to get the message a bit about not pulling.


----------



## MirandaA1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I use all three types of lead, depending where we are. Normal lead for roads, flexi for our local park, long line in local park if I'm trying to teach Scout impulse control (ha ha), and long line in bigger parks or the countryside/beach so Scout can have some freedom but I also retain some level of control. Would really like to find a lighter long line though, as our webbing one gets very heavy when it's wet or on sand. Once you've done a bit of long line practice, it seems very easy and very controllable, and I generally prefer it to the flexi.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Used to use a flexi with my bullies often , not so often now as I find them hard to keep a good grip .. I do use one for Chester on his 5.30 am walk , just so he gets that little more exercise running back and forth around the housing estates before I go to walk, but, only this morning I was thinking about getting some sort of strap to attach to myself, just in case.


Long lines....brilliant for training recall , but I wouldn't use one for everyday walking , it's in my dog bag in case it's needed. Never dropped the end though cant see why you would ..a dog could still bugger off with a line trailing behind it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

8tansox said:


> We have a Flexi lead for one of my Rotties. When it's used, it's attached to his harness. I have to say I HATE it. It's very heavy to carry around, too big to fit into a normal size pocket, so all in all, it's used for emergencies, although Flint's recall is very good on the whole. There is always the risk of the mechanism failing too.
> 
> *Personally I prefer a long-line, easier to wrap up and put in your pocket, lighter to carry (IMO) and much cheaper and NO risk of mechanical failure.*
> 
> I think Flexi's do have their place. I used one many years ago on a very old, deaf and almost blind dog I had; it just kept her safe, and she "felt" as if I was right behind her whereas in reality she was sniffing all sorts of flora and fauna. Suited us both.


This. Especially the risk of mechanical failure. The lock on flexis seem to always fail at the worst possible moments. I can't tell you how many times it's a dog who's owner *thought* the flexi was locked ends up in my dog's face. 
Or worse idiot owners don't get the concept of actually using the locking mechanism and not let little Fifi run through my legs and rope burn my calves... Oh how I hate the blasted things.

Edit:
There's a Dog Snobs for flexis 
http://thedogsnobs.com/2013/03/02/10-alternative-uses-for-retractable-leashes/


----------

